# Media  > Creator Showcase >  Agents of Chaos, a Batman comic book fanfic

## DavidM

(This is an update and compilation of my previous thread, I guess I'm not breaking any CBR rule doing this)

You ever imagined what happened with the Joker after the end of The Dark Knight? Sadly the dead of Heath Ledger deprived us the possibility to see the character again in the sequel, The Dark Knight Rises, and his conflict with Batman was never solved. The answer to this issue has been a writer and a group of artists designing a graphic novel of 55 pages that takes up the conflict between the Joker and Batman beyond where it was at the end of The Dark Knight, and, trying to do more realistic the universe of Batman, the action moves to New York today, which really produces no change from the 2008 film. 

This blog will climb illustrations of the project, and information about the upcoming crowdfunding campaign to raise funds with which to make this dream a reality as soon as possible and give readers the story of Batman that may not deserve it, but certainly they need. 

http://agentsofchaos.blogspot.es/

On the other hand, I hope I'm not breaking any CBR rule by posting this here. Thank you very much for everyone.

----------


## DavidM

New page from Agents of Chaos#. Introducing Amygdala, a little-known Batman villain.

----------


## DavidM



----------

